# Wet floor mats - where is water coming from?



## 03VW4ME (May 10, 2010)

New to the forum here. My wife has an '03 Jetta with a sunroof, and whenever the rain comes, the passenger floor mats become soaked. 

I read somewhere about drain lines coming from the sunroof area. Does anyone have info on this problem?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

Just received this in the mail today. 
go to www.wateringressettlement.com there is a class action suit in the works


----------



## 03VW4ME (May 10, 2010)

77kafer said:


> Just received this in the mail today.
> go to www.wateringressettlement.com there is a class action suit in the works


 Link does not work.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

I probably read it wrong, I googled vw class action sunroof and the first one that came up is Www.WateringRessSettlement.Com


----------



## 03VW4ME (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have some helpful tips (pictures) on cleaning the sunroof drains?


----------



## rgisassi (Apr 25, 2009)

I got that in the mail the other day too... The above link was missing an "s". Here is a working link. https://wateringresssettlement.com


----------



## landlracing (Nov 15, 2009)

There is two small holes in the front of the sunroof, just take a air hose and blow them out, real simple, this happened to me last summer.


----------



## 03VW4ME (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, landlracing, that's all I needed to know.


----------



## landlracing (Nov 15, 2009)

no problem, took me for ever to find out how to stop the flooding, I blow mine out about every 6 months, that may be overdoing it but I dont want the flooding to happen again.


----------



## 04glsjetta1-8 (May 1, 2009)

yeah why take it to a dealer even if its free if it only takes 2 mins to do with a air hose mine was clogged to when i got the car now i blew um out with a flexible air hose worsk great


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

yea i also have the same problem. im going to try and blow the wholes out today. someone was telling me that it could be the ac line or the heater core box? what is that settlement thing about. i never received that in the mail. ? ? ? thanks


----------



## Japawaiian (Jun 2, 2008)

dub703 said:


> yea i also have the same problem. im going to try and blow the wholes out today. someone was telling me that it could be the ac line or the heater core box? what is that settlement thing about. i never received that in the mail. ? ? ? thanks


 I have a MK4 Jetta VR6 and my cousin has an Audi A6, we both got these letters informing that if we dont keep our sunroof tracks clear of debris it could clog the drain holes which will feter the water drainage into your passenger door and flood your floors. 

2 days ago....i had 1/4 in of water, **** floating in my back passenger floor and front pass floor flooded. I pulled the drain nipple from inside my passenger door jam. Im going to my cousins to use his air hose, ill let you all know how this worked.


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

the sunroof drain is located under the the front door hinges. 
they close up from build up of salt and sand (what not) 
im pretty sure theres a recall for them if you take your car to a dealer. 
its a really easy fix. take side cutters and cut the pinched rubber hose that you see


----------



## Japawaiian (Jun 2, 2008)

lrgskate said:


> the sunroof drain is located under the the front door hinges.
> they close up from build up of salt and sand (what not)
> im pretty sure theres a recall for them if you take your car to a dealer.
> its a really easy fix. take side cutters and cut the pinched rubber hose that you see


 That was the problem...i opened up my door and pulled the big rubber nipple out and wooosh a bunch of dirty water came out. i cleared the nipple of crud and popped it back in. been trying to get the carpet to dry but its taking weeks in this cold weather! i dont have a garage to throw a fan in my car or heater. just apartments with covered parking outside. lame.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Its a vw...they are destined to leak


----------



## jeffo99999 (Aug 5, 2014)

I had my 1 month old tiguan with a wet carpet on the front passenger footwell in which the dealer said they have rectified the water leakage by plugging in the a/c drainage hose back in place (previously it wasnt plugged in).

After they have done that the footwells all around are wet (front passenger & driver and back passengers)!!!

My car doesnt have a sunroof. And i always drive it around with A/C on with 20 degrees celsius at fan speed 1. It hasnt been through rain or washed.

I am so frustrated having the car in twice and not getting it fixed. Anyone have any idea here?


----------

